# stuck truck



## marshall (Mar 20, 2006)

guess what,   Dodges don't float!


----------



## Son (Mar 20, 2006)

*stuck*

Been there, done that! Not fun.


----------



## Darcy (Mar 20, 2006)

that mud pit's got bad news written all over it! what did you expect!


----------



## raghorn (Mar 20, 2006)

Georgia red clay + water= " BIG TROUBLE ! "


----------



## Harvester (Mar 21, 2006)

marshall said:
			
		

> guess what, Dodges don't float!


You dont say.  You just reminded me why I want a winch so bad


----------



## Woodsong (Mar 21, 2006)

darn glad that is not my truck, though it brings back memories of my high school years!


----------



## Duramax (Mar 21, 2006)

Truck doesnt look muddy enough to really be "stuck".  Doesn't really look stuck to me. More like frightend to go any further?  Just messing with you.


----------



## Darcy (Mar 21, 2006)

well.... it is a DODGE, like i said, what did you expect!


----------



## Duramax (Mar 21, 2006)

thats more driver than truck.  i mean did you even spin the tires any????


----------



## Duramax (Mar 21, 2006)

if that is all that cummins diesel has.  i dont want one!


----------



## jason308 (Mar 21, 2006)

Nothin like a wet walk out of a stuck truck.  Get you some tires for that thing and a lead implant in the right foot like I have! BTW a Chevy helps too!


----------



## woodchuck (Mar 21, 2006)

get a jeep!! nuff said!!


----------



## bull0ne (Mar 21, 2006)

Duramax said:
			
		

> Truck doesnt look muddy enough to really be "stuck".  Doesn't really look stuck to me. More like frightend to go any further?  Just messing with you.



Tip-toeing around in the mud=stuck  

You gotta drive it like ya stole it


----------



## Jim Thompson (Mar 21, 2006)

shoulda bought a man's truck!  They float


----------



## Branchminnow (Mar 21, 2006)

Woodsong said:
			
		

> darn glad that is not my truck, though it brings back memories of my high school years!


Does me too! I remember 1000 acre woods had ALOT of places like that in it.


----------



## gadeerwoman (Mar 21, 2006)

Ah, that reminds me of a hog hunt at Walkinshaw a year ago!!


----------



## hunterb (Mar 21, 2006)

ah man you needed a running start .......and dont let off the pedal


----------



## Nicodemus (Mar 21, 2006)

Oops! It probably seemed like a good idea at the time!!


----------



## KillABiggin (Mar 21, 2006)

How did you get her undone? Or dug out?


----------



## Georgiaastro (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey WATCH THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Meriwether Mike (Mar 21, 2006)

*Yea,*

That looks like some of the small holes at Walkinsaw. At least you got it out since you are posting pics.


----------



## taylornelms (Mar 21, 2006)

darcy you better watch your mouth with those dodge coments


----------



## Darcy (Mar 21, 2006)

taylornelms said:
			
		

> darcy you better watch your mouth with those dodge coments



ohhh.. i forgot about you! LOL!


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Mar 21, 2006)

if you can still see what color it is it aint stuck.  that ones just takin a little break.


----------



## FESTUSHAGGIN (Mar 21, 2006)

woodchuck said:
			
		

> get a jeep!! nuff said!!


wise words


----------



## Cward (Mar 21, 2006)

Common sense didn't prevail there! 
Can't feel sorry for ya bud.


----------



## alphachief (Mar 21, 2006)

Dont feel bad...you should of seen my white Dodge hung off the edge of a 30ft drop off in the Chatt. Nat. Forest last year.  That will teach me to race back in reverse to look at a gobbler strutting in a hardwood bottom...and I mean way down bottom!  Thanks goodness the wrecker operater hunted there and I was able to explain to him where I was at.


----------



## fulldraw74 (Mar 21, 2006)

Duramax said:
			
		

> Truck doesnt look muddy enough to really be "stuck".  Doesn't really look stuck to me. More like frightend to go any further?  Just messing with you.



Hey Duramax....that looks like my truck in your avatar....dont remember crossing a creek though...


----------



## Gobblergetter (Mar 21, 2006)

that ain't that bad


----------



## Al33 (Mar 21, 2006)

*Marshall,*

Perhaps you have learned two lessons here. 1) Avoid that hole and 2) Don't post pic's of getting stuck for this crowd to critique.  These folks can be rough on a newbie at the campfire.


----------



## Dub (Mar 21, 2006)

FESTUSHAGGIN said:
			
		

> if you can still see what color it is it aint stuck.  that ones just takin a little break.


   

Outstanding quote material there!!!!!!


----------



## discounthunter (Mar 21, 2006)

are you teasing us?my truck getts muddier just going down my driveway after a rain storm.(its a 2wd dodge,been stuck once, high centered a ditch)


----------



## Perry Hayes (Mar 21, 2006)

Looks like that cummings engine just sank that truck in the mud.


----------



## Hardwood man (Mar 21, 2006)

Hey Georgiaastro,

    
Hold my beer and watch this!


----------



## Buckerama (Mar 21, 2006)

I wouldint mind takin my truck for a ride through there


----------



## Ozzie (Mar 21, 2006)

raghorn said:
			
		

> Georgia red clay + water= " BIG TROUBLE ! "



Truer words were never spoken! You don't know where the bottom is.


----------



## marshall (Mar 21, 2006)

Just so ya'll know that is actually a county road in Macon co.   Last time I went through there is wasn't over ankle deep so it caught me off guard.  I think I coulda made it had I gotten a good run at it! It wasn't sunk my front tires weren't touchin the ground anymore. Deisels aren't good for 4-wheelin! too heavy in the front end.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Mar 21, 2006)

marshall said:
			
		

> Deisels aren't good for 4-wheelin! too heavy in the front end.




Got that right..

Been there..


----------



## woodchuck (Mar 22, 2006)

Georgiaastro said:
			
		

> Hey WATCH THIS!!!!!!!!!!!!!


famus last word of a redneck


----------



## Spotlite (Mar 22, 2006)

Duramax said:
			
		

> Truck doesnt look muddy enough to really be "stuck".  Doesn't really look stuck to me. More like frightend to go any further?  Just messing with you.




See he should have the truck in your avatar 

Chevrolet = truck not stuck 

A Dodge run hot sitting beside my Chevy yesterday just thinking about following me around.


----------



## marshall (Mar 22, 2006)

Chevrolet=truck not stuck= stay on payment


----------



## woodchuck (Mar 23, 2006)

think what name is on the side of the truck DODGE. ok now what does that tell? you dodge it dont go in it. your truck knows whats best .why do you think they gave it that name? so every one that gets in will know what to do!!!


----------



## Brent (Mar 23, 2006)

I could get through that mudhole with my riding mower!


----------



## RBBTBONE (Mar 23, 2006)

i might actually have to put mine in 4wd to get thru that one


----------



## marknga (Mar 23, 2006)

Dodge: "to avoid"


Mark


----------



## nwgahunter (Mar 23, 2006)

marshall said:
			
		

> guess what,   Dodges don't float!



Especially with a Cummins anchor mounted in the front


----------



## Son (Mar 23, 2006)

*stuck*

Shucks, that ain't nuttin. You should have seen the stuck vehicles we used to have in the Florida Everglades. Some you could see the hood, others, just the roof. Rule of thumb down there is, don't go where there's flag lillies. Took us a while to come up with that rule.


----------



## kudzumotorsports (Mar 23, 2006)

Duramax said:
			
		

> if that is all that cummins diesel has.  i dont want one!


 You mean instead of your ISUZU power plant


----------



## displacedhntr (Mar 31, 2006)

You think that is stuck?  I wish I had pictures of the HUMV I sunk this week.  Wish I would have had a camera.  I told them it would not make it through the tank holes after four days of rain.  I had to climb out of the window.  Needless to say we found an alternate route after the wrecker got stuck trying to pull me out.  Thank god the tankers were training that day too.  It would have made for a great picture to see that machine pulling out a wrecker and my HUMV.


----------



## Dana Young (Mar 31, 2006)

Have to agree we some of the others on here a two wheel drive chevy could have made it at least that far.


----------



## kcausey (Mar 31, 2006)

*$42,000???*

We need a "here's your sign" smiley.


----------



## booner (Mar 31, 2006)

*not as bad as it looked*

I've drove through that same mudhole probably 50 times over the last few years and NEVER have even needed 4wd. Even when it looked like that it barely got up to your rims. Well somebody took a wrong turn on the way to Elko( mud riding capital of Middle Ga).


----------



## Scout (Oct 13, 2006)

doofus!


----------



## Randy (Oct 13, 2006)

I seen one stuck like that on Woody's place a couple years ago.  I even saw a 4 wheeler sink there.  You sure that's not woody's place?


----------



## jbrooker (Oct 13, 2006)

I agree with scout, doofus


----------



## Derka (Oct 13, 2006)

like a rock. wait thats chevy's trade mark. j/k thanks for the pics.


----------



## DCarter001 (Oct 13, 2006)

Al33's comments ring true.  This is a tough crowd.  Since we're piling on, I've got two questions.
1.)  Why go right down the middle when it looks like others made it on the edges?
2.)  Why go in it at all with street tires?  On a 3/4 ton at that.

At least you made it out all right.  I hope the walk wasn't too long.


----------



## Booner Killa (Oct 13, 2006)

some beach,  . I believe I would've hit the edge of that one brother.  Shoulda got you a chevy!!!!


----------



## dognducks (Oct 13, 2006)

should've bought a ford


----------



## Georgiaboy83 (Oct 13, 2006)

new dodge truck $35,000 dollars
cummings diesel $8,000 dollars
taking a picture of it stuck!!!!

         !!!!!!!PRICELESS!!!!!!!


My HD would have made that a real mud hole!!!


----------



## d_white (Oct 14, 2006)

Doooooooooooooooopid!!!!!!


----------



## DanTroop2000 (Oct 14, 2006)

I mess  two truck in 1000 acre back 79-80.That truck don't look stuck it is to clean.


----------



## Scout (Oct 15, 2006)

time for a real truck...


----------



## rapid fire (Oct 15, 2006)

I don't see any of you folks with pictures of your chevys on the other side.  I say either show some pics or shut your traps.


----------



## Pale Blue Dun (Oct 15, 2006)

Ladies and gentlemen, what we have here is a bad case of WTS....Whimpy Truck Syndrome. I'm Doctor Dan and I'm here to help. Please come to my office at 11225 Alpharetta Hwy, Roswell, GA 30075. 

You can't miss it....my office is underneath the big CARL BLACK GMC sign.

 

Dan
GMC Truck Manager
Carl Black Roswell


----------



## Pale Blue Dun (Oct 15, 2006)

BTW y'all...

The new 2007 GMC will be in my store in about 2 weeks!!


----------



## brian chambers (Oct 15, 2006)

I could bring my dodge strap and snapper lawn mower over and pull you out! Its a monster 14 hp.


----------



## ugabowhunter (Oct 15, 2006)

looks like you're lucky you didn't make it further.


----------



## jbrooker (Oct 16, 2006)

If I know you well enough, I bet you left it there and bought another Dodge. When are you ever going to learn?


----------



## GADAWGS (Oct 16, 2006)

Been there done that and got the tshirt. Kinda like alphachief, was scouting the Oconee NF several springs back. Had my 73 Bronco when she was a daily driver. Came to a small creek crossing and started to drive nto it when I had second thoughts and decided I should go ahead and lock the hubs. Put her in 4wheel high and eased into the muck, then the bottom fell out!!!!! Differentail bottomed out on a rut and I was stuck. Only time that vehicle EVER got stuck and I put her in some good holes before that. Took me over 2 hours on my hands and knees digging myself out by hand. When I opened the door, mud came into the floorboard


----------



## shunt (Oct 16, 2006)

man i know how u feel ..and did u really expect to get through that wit a stock truck?


----------



## Wyant1 (Oct 18, 2006)

**** kinda reminds me of trying out my new airlockers on my 96 F250 in Louisiana right after I put the new lockers and 33" Boggers on it. Except mine was so covered in mud that ya couldn't tell it was actually red lol. And it was all 4 tires buried.
Forgot the idiots i hang out with had been taking their trucks with 44s and stuff down there and wallering out the hole.
Needles to say a wallered out mudhole filled with louisiana gumbo mud ain't anything to try out new lockers in lol.


----------



## Derek Edge (Oct 18, 2006)

Next time, you can borrow my truck


----------



## Wyant1 (Oct 18, 2006)

*or mine **** guarantee ya ain't fixing to get this one stuck in that lil hole.*


----------



## jbrooker (Oct 19, 2006)

Time to get a real truck like one of the two above


----------



## rapid fire (Oct 19, 2006)

Man Wyant,  I wouldn't put that truck near mud.  Nice Ride.


----------



## 56willysnut (Oct 19, 2006)

woodchuck said:


> get a jeep!! nuff said!!



X2!!


----------



## 243Savage (Oct 19, 2006)

This might entertain you guys.  Here are some pics of a rescue mission I went on for a couple of buddies, one with a Dodge, the other a Ford Ranger....then I got stuck.  Called another friend with an F150 and he got stuck.  The final call was to a friend with a swamp buggy to come get us all.   

The next day I bought a winch for the Bronco.


----------



## Darcy (Oct 19, 2006)

Wyant1 said:


> *or mine **** guarantee ya ain't fixing to get this one stuck in that lil hole.*



can i have that? my birthday's coming up ya know.....


----------



## Scout (Oct 19, 2006)

looks like marshall and his "stuck truck" has some company...


----------



## Scout (Oct 19, 2006)

at least the trucks in the pics from 243savage have some mud on them.


----------



## Wyant1 (Oct 19, 2006)

rapid fire said:


> Man Wyant, I wouldn't put that truck near mud. Nice Ride.


 

Built it specifically to use for the mud, it gets a healthy dose of mud any time the oppurtunity presents itself.


----------



## Wyant1 (Oct 19, 2006)

Darcy said:


> can i have that? my birthday's coming up ya know.....


 

Well I really ain't wanting my wife to skulldrag me for giving "HER" toy away, she plays in the mud in it ALMOST as much as I do.
****.
Gotta love a woman who cooks, deer hunts, does the laundry and loves mudding.


----------



## Wyant1 (Oct 20, 2006)

*Here's a cpl more pics of "Blu" seeing as how ya'll like her so much, and a few of the mods I've done to it in the last 3 years since i bought it.*

*1979 F150, 428 "FE" Big Block , MSD Ignition , NP 435 Trans, Center Force Dual Friction Clutch, 205 T-Case,5:13 Gears, Rear Detroit Locker, Front ARB Air Locker ,Superior Axle Shafts, High Angle Drive Line Drive Shafts, 9 inches of Superlift lift (6"suspension & 3"body) , Ladder Bars, 18/39.5-16.5LT Boggers ,Ford Lightning Interior.

I built this truck from the ground up restoring & modifying it myself. All of the sheet metal and body components are Ford. The interior is from a 1995 Lighting. it does get driven & put in the biggest mudholes i can find regularly.*


The black F250 pulling the 79 on the trailer is the one i buried trying out my new airlockers.





<br>



<br>



<br>



<br>



<br>



<br>


----------



## Scout (Oct 20, 2006)

nice ride...I would have trouble taking it through very much muck


----------

